# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Panda Platinum Internet Security
Интересно мнение о Panda Platinum Internet Security.
Желательно аргументированное, и проверенное на практике. 

На мной взгляд очень удобная программа, всё в одном флаконе - antivirus, firewall, anti-spyware, anti-dialer, anti-spam и даже web content filter.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Екатерина link=board=18;threadid=42;start=0#msg64 date=1095590888]
Интересно мнение о Panda Platinum Internet Security.
Желательно аргументированное, и проверенное на практике. 

На мной взгляд очень удобная программа, всё в одном флаконе - antivirus, firewall, anti-spyware, anti-dialer, anti-spam и даже web content filter. 
[/quote]
Во-первых, значительно удобнее пользоваться форумом зарегистрировавшись  :Smiley: 
Во-вторых, есть простой принцип который работает всегда и в применении ко всему, а не только к антивирусным пакетам. Любой интегрированный пакет обычно хуже чем набор отдельных инструментов. Шансы что одна фирма хорошо делает и антивирус и firewall и ещё много вещай давольно малы. В каждой области есть свои признанные лидеры.
Среди антивирусов на сегодня есть 2 лидера.
1. Касперский. Самый надёжный антивирус обнаруживающий так же и spyware и dialer-ы и прочий мусор. Недостаток - медленная работа.
2. Др.Веб - более лёгкий, но несколько менее надёжный.

Anti-spyware признанные лидеры Ad-aware, Spybot

Firewall - тут сложно. 
Есть очень надёжные как ZoneAlarm, и при этом капризные и сложные в конфигурации.
Есть немного менее надёжный в плане защиты изнутри, но очень удобный в работе Agnitum Outpost

anti-spam - на мой взгляд давольно удобный Spamihilator, но тут сложно сравнивать. Тут скорее дело вкуса.

web content filter - у Agnitum Outpost есть отличные плагины позволяющие отфильтровать что душе угодно. Рекламу, скрипты, отдельные сайты, сайты по ключевым словам...

----------


## Екатерина

Вот таких объяснений я и боялась, но всё равно спасибо. Интересует всё же конкретно, что именно плохо или хорошо в предлагаемом продукте, и какие факты это подтверждают.  :Smiley: 

Что касается Касперского, Др.Веба и, вдобавок, McAfee, то к сожалению, эти продукты меня лично категорически не устраивают, исходя из горького опыта своего и моих знакомых.

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Екатерина link=board=18;threadid=42;start=0#msg77 date=1095624380]
Что касается Касперского, Др.Веба и, вдобавок, McAfee, то к сожалению, эти продукты меня лично категорически не устраивают, исходя из горького опыта своего и моих знакомых.
[/quote]
Лиучно я пользуюсь и Др.Веб и Касперским. Никаких особых проблем, кроме некоторого подтормажевания компа в скучае Касперского.

В плане антивируса, вот тест http://www.virus.gr/english/fullxml/...p?id=67&mnu=67 Панда на 12 месте. Кроме того, эвристик плохой, паковщиков не знает, эмуляции кода нет... Примитив. На счёт остальных компонентов сложно что-то сказать т.к. не видел.

----------

Угу, очень интересно, особенно после ознакомления со статьей по ссылке http://www.computerra.ru/hitech/novat/30412/?print, которую Вы же разместили на этом форуме.  :Smiley: 

Но это всё ерунда. Я вот что хочу заметить. Недавно у моих знакомых, у которых имеется компьютер с доступом в интернет, появились вирусы, которые не лечились известными антивирусами. Я не отнеслась к этому серьёзно, до тех пор пока меня не постигла та же участь.
А сколько сообщений о подобных случаях в интернете, на том же форуме DrWeb, не замечаете?
Любопытно, как Вы растолкуете эту ситуацию?

Panda мне как-то помогла, весьма успешно, поэтому я теперь надеюсь на эту фирму. Снесла этот антивирус как раз из соображений что это мол несерьёзный продукт.
Но когда ситуация критическая и близкая к панике, когда выбора то особо не остаётся, как-то не до принципов, особенно настолько теоретических.
Может есть ещё какие-нибудь альтернативы получше, кроме Вашего личного выбора?

----------


## Geser

> Угу, очень интересно, особенно после ознакомления со статьей по ссылке http://www.computerra.ru/hitech/novat/30412/?print, которую Вы же разместили на этом форуме.


Ну эту ссылку размещал не я. Может скопировал случайно с другими ссылками. Человек написавший статью особенно в антивирусах не разбирается, и произвёл оценку по внешним признакам. Хотя и внешние признаки имеют значение  :Smiley: 



> Недавно у моих знакомых, у которых имеется компьютер с доступом в интернет, появились вирусы, которые не лечились известными антивирусами.


Не лечатся или не обнаруживаются? Если не обнаруживаются это одно. А если не лечатся, то совсем другое. Сегодня и вирусов то почти нет. Одни черви да трояны. А там лечить нечего. Удаление единственное лечение.



> А сколько сообщений о подобных случаях в интернете, на том же форуме DrWeb, не замечаете?


Я же и писал, что Др.Веб не лучший в плане надёжности(но достаточно надёжный, скорее всего не хуже Панды), за то один из самых нетребовательных к ресурсам.



> Panda мне как-то помогла, весьма успешно


А остальньые не смогли? А какие пробовали?



> Может есть ещё какие-нибудь альтернативы получше, кроме Вашего личного выбора?


Результаты тестов Вы видели. А вот результаты моего личного теста при помощи троянов отловленных в P2P



> А вот результаты тестирования на диких троянчиках:
> 
> Scan results
>  File: Dreamweaver_MX_CRAC0.exe
>  Date: 09/05/2004 22:28:18
> ----
> BitDefender   7.0/20040905   found [Backdoor.SDBot.Gen]
> ClamWin   devel-20040822/20040905   found nothing
> Kaspersky   4.0.2.24/20040905   found [Worm.P2P.SpyBot.gen]
> ...


Как видете из 8 троянов Панда пропустила 3. 
Нелюбимый Вами Касперский нашёл все. 
Нелюбимый Вами Др.Веб нашёл все, этого нет в результатах, но я проверял им отдельно.
Нелюбимый Вами McAfee пропустил только 1.

Далее смотрите сами.

----------


## Geser

Кстати, что бы не быть голословным, вот тут http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=50 однозначно доказано что Панда не знает паковщиков, и не имеет нормального эмулятора кода. А это очень плохо для современного антивируса.

----------

> Ну эту ссылку размещал не я. Может скопировал случайно с другими ссылками. Человек написавший статью особенно в антивирусах не разбирается, и произвёл оценку по внешним признакам. Хотя и внешние признаки имеют значение


Я поняла! Это юмористическая статья. Потому что ничего иного не остаётся, как только оценивать эти признаки... ибо вся ценность антивирусов только в этом и заключается практически.  :Smiley: 
Хотя для кого как и смотря в каких случаях ... 




> А вот результаты моего личного теста при помощи троянов отловленных в P2PКак видете из 8 троянов Панда пропустила 3. 
> Нелюбимый Вами Касперский нашёл все. 
> Нелюбимый Вами Др.Веб нашёл все, этого нет в результатах, но я проверял им отдельно.
> Нелюбимый Вами McAfee пропустил только 1.


Спасибо, спорить не буду, т.к. проводить такие тесты на своем компьютере заново не рискну. Недавно все винты форматнула. 
Попробуйте Backdoor.Dumaru по DrWeb, если Вам это интересно. Хотя чего у меня там только не было ... 
А сейчас у меня стоит Panda Platinum Internet Security 8.05.00 с последними обновлениями.
Panda Platinum Antivirus, Panda Titanum Antivirus и Panda Platinum Internet Security - это разные продукты. Хотя может быть что-то в них есть одинаковое, не знаю, но от себя могу сказать, что с 1-й и 2-й прогой у меня были какие-то глюки.




> Не лечатся или не обнаруживаются? Если не обнаруживаются это одно. А если не лечатся, то совсем другое. Сегодня и вирусов то почти нет. Одни черви да трояны. А там лечить нечего. Удаление единственное лечение.


Вот интересно. А зачем антивирусам базы? Там ведь наверное хранится какая-то информация по обнаружению и устранению конкретного наименования.
Если антивирус обнаруживает трояна или червя, то зачем же программа пытается лечить? Если надо удалять, то почему бы не делать это?
Или Вы хотите сказать, что антивирусы на сегодня  неактуальны, потому что занимаются исключительно лечением вирусов, и не собираются расширять свою
функциональность?
И насчет перезагрузки и проверки в безопасном режиме, с отключением восстановления, неужели невозможно вычислить такую необходимость и произвести автоматически?
Хотя я это не по адресу пишу наверное ... 




> А сколько сообщений о подобных случаях в интернете, на том же форуме DrWeb, не замечаете?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Я же и писал, что Др.Веб не лучший в плане надёжности(но достаточно надёжный, скорее всего не хуже Панды), за то один из самых нетребовательных к ресурсам.


У Касперского тоже таких сообщений хватает.
Panda нашла этого Dumaru в одной из dll в памяти, а DrWeb нет.




> Panda мне как-то помогла, весьма успешно
> 			
> 		
> 
> А остальньые не смогли? А какие пробовали?


Зачем же мне другие то пробовать, если этот справился?  :Smiley:  Но другие после Panda ничего не нашли, так на всякий случай сообщаю. И ещё тогда когда Panda ента стояла, много всякой бяки из инета сразу отмелось и компьютер был чист, совершенно, как сейчас прям после форматирования.  :Smiley: 
А вот McAfee хоть и детектил и типа что-то там дезинфицировал, но пропускал, в то время как я думала, что всё окейно.

----------


## Geser

В общем на вкус и на цвет...
По всем параметрам Панда давольно слабый антивирус. Но если более сильные Вам не подходят, то можно пользоваться и им  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Итак, скачал я себе Panda Platinum Internet Security
Инсталяция прошла нормально. После инсталяции обнаружил 7 новых процессов. Не хило  :Smiley: 
Далее небольшое тестирование.
1. Коллекция древних вирусов. Обнаружено 588 из 588.
2. Коллекция червей и троянов пойманных в дикой природе 93 из 119
3. Коллекция "диких" порнозвонилок 5 из 6.

Далее взял я руткит hxdef100 который панда знает и запустил его. Обнаруживает Панда руткиты или нет я так и не узнал, потому как сканер после этого запустаться перестал  :Smiley: 

Вот такой вот антивирус  :Smiley: 

Кстати, firewall встроенный в Панду не имеет контроля компонентов, да и вообще настройки примитивные. Лучше вместо него использовать firewall встроенных в винду.

Антиспам не имеет никаких настроек кроме белого листа. Короче тоже примитив.

В общем всё как и ожидалось. Минимальная защита для того кто не хочет возиться ни с какими настройками.

----------


## maXmo

если нужно утверждение, проверенное на практике, то вот (однако не про панду), про pc-cillin: у него тоже есть файрвол в комплекте. Так вот у этого файрвола было 3 настройки: 1. блокировать извне всё, 2. <не помню>, 3. разрешить извне всё. Так вот, его поведение не менялось при изменении этих настроек, и всегда оставалось в положении 1. Люди, знающие толк в *настройке* файрвола над этим смачно похохочут, а вам скажу, что файрвол и настройка - практически неразделимые понятия, и сам факт, что файрвол тот не настраивался, говорит о том, что... эээ... ну просто нет слов, вот.
ЗЫ однако с тех времён всё изменилось, а вышесказанное относится к пакету pc-cillin 2000
ЗЗЫ в принципе, если сидишь дома на диалапе, то такая работа файрвола весьма приемлема, хотя одного чела в подобном случае (криво настроенный/работающий файрвол) провайдер отрубал от инета  :Wink:

----------


## maXmo

> В общем всё как и ожидалось. Минимальная защита для того кто не хочет возиться ни с какими настройками.


скажи ещё, что таких (ламмо бесконсольное) юзеров мало и что не они способствуют распространению вирусов. Такие продукты, как мегапаки типа Панды и виндовского файрвола, есть надежда, привнесут трудностей распространению вирусов. Только производитель должен им хорошие настройки по дефолту выставлять, желательно по максимуму. И рисовать к ним красивые скины.

----------


## Geser

> если нужно утверждение, проверенное на практике, то вот (однако не про панду), про pc-cillin: у него тоже есть файрвол в комплекте. Так вот у этого файрвола было 3 настройки: 1. блокировать извне всё, 2. <не помню>, 3. разрешить извне всё. Так вот, его поведение не менялось при изменении этих настроек, и всегда оставалось в положении 1. Люди, знающие толк в *настройке* файрвола над этим смачно похохочут, а вам скажу, что файрвол и настройка - практически неразделимые понятия, и сам факт, что файрвол тот не настраивался, говорит о том, что... эээ... ну просто нет слов, вот.
> ЗЫ однако с тех времён всё изменилось, а вышесказанное относится к пакету pc-cillin 2000
> ЗЗЫ в принципе, если сидишь дома на диалапе, то такая работа файрвола весьма приемлема, хотя одного чела в подобном случае (криво настроенный/работающий файрвол) провайдер отрубал от инета


В принципе если боишся только атак извне, а утечка ибнформации с компа наружу не волнует, то никакой firewall вообще не нужен. В настройках соединения винды, фильтрация TCP/IP запрещаешь все входящие соединения, и netbios, и всё. Можно быть совершенно спокойным. А если стоит SP2, то там вполне приличный встроенный firewall.

----------


## maXmo

> В принципе если боишся только атак извне, а утечка ибнформации с компа наружу не волнует, то никакой firewall вообще не нужен. В настройках соединения винды, фильтрация TCP/IP запрещаешь все входящие соединения, и netbios, и всё. Можно быть совершенно спокойным. А если стоит SP2, то там вполне приличный встроенный firewall.


а вот это лучше прилепить на видном месте (специально для Людей).

----------


## Geser

> скажи ещё, что таких (ламмо бесконсольное) юзеров мало и что не они способствуют распространению вирусов. Такие продукты, как мегапаки типа Панды и виндовского файрвола, есть надежда, привнесут трудностей распространению вирусов. Только производитель должен им хорошие настройки по дефолту выставлять, желательно по максимуму. И рисовать к ним красивые скины.


Угу, это правильно. Если человек совсем не разбирается, то именно такой пакет типа Панды и стоит поставить. Только антивирус у них действительно паршивый. Но, конечно, если бы у всех стояла хотя бы Панда, то таких эпидемий червей не было бы.

----------


## maXmo

Сделать топик "Как легко и просто защитить ваш компьютер от всего и всех" и guide в красивых скриншотах, чтобы у людей слюнки потекли.

----------


## Geser

> Сделать топик "Как легко и просто защитить ваш компьютер от всего и всех" и guide в красивых скриншотах, чтобы у людей слюнки потекли.


Ок, надо будет заняться  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Сделать топик "Как легко и просто защитить ваш компьютер от всего и всех" и guide в красивых скриншотах, чтобы у людей слюнки потекли.


Во, слобал кое что http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...ay;threadid=52 сейчас только разберусь почему картинка не прекрепляется  :Sad:

----------


## maXmo

А кто будет первым - Панда или Каспер, или тот же pc-cillin? На что там способен пакет пятого каспера?
Может, кинуть им идейку забацать пакет (MS Office rulez forever), запихнув туда всё, что они налабали по части безопасности, название они придумают сами, задать всему этому зверинцу хорошие настройки по умолчанию и установщик а-ля WindowsXP - откиньтесь на кресло и наслаждайтесь зрелищем.

----------


## Geser

> А кто будет первым - Панда или Каспер, или тот же pc-cillin? На что там способен пакет пятого каспера?


Пока Каспер 5 это только антивирус. Они правда сейчас встраивают в него firewall, но по моему очень зря  :Sad:  Мне он нафиг не нужен там.
А по качеству отлова Каспер лидирует. Правда при этом тормозит слегка  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

а каспер антиспамом не занимается?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> а каспер антиспамом не занимается?


Персональным нет. Только для серверов.

----------


## maXmo

ну панда у тебя есть (ещё есть?) и в свободное время её можно прорабатывать, глядишь, раскрутишь...
вот ещё ссылочка: http://www.f-secure.com/products/anti-virus/fsis2004/ кажется, антивирь, файрвол, сканирование мыла.
у McAfee http://us.mcafee.com/root/bundles.asp?id=mie&cid=11653 вирь и файрвол (ну и цена :o)
у Симантека http://www.symantec.com/sabu/nis/nis_pe/features.html - 5 компонентов, хмм... дешевле, чем пакет McAfee?

----------


## Geser

Пакет Симентека такой тяжелый, что Virtual PC после его установки открывает окошко 5 минут. Ну его нафиг  :Smiley:

----------

Извиняюсь за ламерство и некоторое занудство, спасибо за тесты и интересную информацию, но мне кажется что стоит ещё раз попытаться кое-что объяснить со своей точки зрения, так как понимание достигнуто не вполне.

Начнем с того, что не всем же быть специалистами по безопасности.
Если пользователь может должным образом настроить компьютер и отслеживать системную информацию, принимая своевременно необходимые меры, если разбирается в принципах работы антивирусов, если в голове хранится и пополняется база по вредоносным программам, если может самостоятельно почистить реестр и удалить какие следует файлы, то наверное может и обойтись без специализированных программ по защите или использовать их лишь во вспомогательных целях без особых претензий.

Честно говоря, почти никогда не читаю соглашение с условиями об использовании, и соответственно не имею представления о том, что и при каких обстоятельствах гарантируют антивирусные программы. (Надо бы восполнить этот пробел). Так сложилось, что обычные пользователи им практически полностью доверяют безопасность компьютера и не принимают дополнительное участие по обеспечению защиты и в процессе проверки и лечения.

Можно конечно изгаляться над такими людьми, обзывать ламерами и требовать повышения уровня компьютерной грамотности, но это проблему не решит. Максимум чего таким образом можно добиться, только того что 1 человек из 99 или более станет немного умнее, если у него возникли проблемы и советы специалистов действительно помогли с ними справиться.


Ещё раз повторяю, Касперский, ДрВеб и McAfee, последние версии с обновлениями баз, не спасли и не помогли защитить компьютер.
После этого невозможно доверять этим антивирусам, какими бы ни были показатели независимых тестов и заверения о том что "лучше".

Ещё раз объясняю, почему мой выбор стал склоняться к Panda Platinum Internet Security, кроме удобства, потому что по собственному опыту нет причин сомневаться в эффективности этого продукта.

Последовал вопрос какие есть альтернативы получше, кроме Вашего личного выбора, мне не ответили, а стали сравнивать Панду с тем, что неприемлемо в данном случае.

Неужели из всего этого следует вывод, что дело во вкусах?
Возможно, только не в моих, а в предпочтении, во что бы то ни стало, Касперского и ДрВеба с противоположной стороны.

Кстати, тема на проверку тоже глючит, так что я намерена попробовать что-нибудь другое, например F-Secure. Хотя ввиду сообщений об уязимостях в продуктах и расслылке вирусов клиентам, что-то вызывает опасения этот производитель.

----------


## Geser

Вот представьте себе картину.
Есть фирма Касперский, скажем она выпускает не антивирусы, а шубы. Очень качественные тёплые шубы. Приходит к ним голый человек, покупает их шубу, одевает, и в одной шубе выходит на мороз. Идёт босыми ногами по снегу и думает, не что-то холодно мне. Попробую что-нибудь другое. Приходит в фирму Панда. Снимает шубу от Касперского, покупает у них набор в который входит посредственная, дырявая шуба, низкокачаественные штаны, полуразлезшиеся ботинки и поеденная молью шапка. Одевает всё это, выходит на улицу и говорит, а так то потеплее будет чем в шубе от Касперского.

Я к чему. Что бы защитить компютер одного антивируса, даже очень хорошего мало. Нужен ещё firewall и программа против spy/adware.
Могу предложить такую конфигурацию.
1. Антивирус Касперского 5 с расширенными базами.
2. Windows XP Firewall SP2 или Outpost Firewall 2.1 или Sygate Firewall
3. Spybot 1.3 с активированным SDHelper и TeaTimer или Ad-Aware SE PLUS с активированным ad-watch

----------


## drongo

Екатирина , панда и делалась для так сказать "ламеров" , по умолчанию кажеться там стоит удаление - вот и всё  :Smiley:  
а тот троян что поймала ,  рассылаеться обычным почтовым способом . если бы ты проявила немного больше внимательности - ты бы не кликала на аттачмент   :Wink:  и ни какого заражения не было бы .
f-secure намного лучше панды , там три разных антивирусных движка (включая касперский 4.0)
можно выбирать , какой ставиш на монитор , какой на сканер .правда есть одно но , тяжёлый зараза и подтормаживает иногда . стенку его не стоит ставить , как и стенку от панды . только название   :Wink:

----------

> а тот троян что поймала ,  рассылаеться обычным почтовым способом . если бы ты проявила немного больше внимательности - ты бы не кликала на аттачмент   и ни какого заражения не было бы .


Не получала я по почте никаких аттачментов!




> Я к чему. Что бы защитить компютер одного антивируса, даже очень хорошего мало.


Ну, а что делать если вирус, троян или червь уже развернул свою деятельность на компьютере?
Получается, что целесообразность антивирусов только в том, чтобы сигнализировать что система не в порядке, или предупреждать потенциальную опасность в архивах и ещё незапущенных исполняемых файлах, а чистка компьютера и реестра забота либо специальных утилит, либо самого пользователя.




> Нужен ещё firewall и программа против spy/adware.


Спасибо ещё раз, я это поняла! Просто размечталась о хороших продуктах "всё в одном флаконе", которые работали бы по принципу "установил и забыл". Разве плохо было бы? Скучно - другой разговор...

----------


## drongo

> Не получала я по почте никаких аттачментов!





может у тебя другие вирусы были , я не телепат . я только учусь .  :Smiley: 
но ты про думару высказалась . всё семество думару только атачментами распрастраняеться .
http://www.viruslist.com/viruslist.html?id=2785428

чтобы лечить , антивирусная компания делает обновление своих баз и быть может специальную утилиту . на это уходит время . да и надо надеяться что корректо почистит и вернёт прежние данные в реестре  . а если ты хочешь сразу , возвращайся с имиджа сохранённого и дело в шляпе .

----------


## Geser

> Ну, а что делать если вирус, троян или червь уже развернул свою деятельность на компьютере?


И Др.Веб и Касперский обычно лечат давольно успешно. Тамболее что троян достаточно удалить. В идеале не плохо и реестр подчистить, но можно и без этого пережить. Что бы Панда вылечила то что ни Др.Веб ни Касперу ни под силу вылечить мне как-то не верится.



> Получается, что целесообразность антивирусов только в том, чтобы сигнализировать что система не в порядке, или предупреждать потенциальную опасность в архивах и ещё незапущенных исполняемых файлах


Лучшее лечение это профилактика. Задача антивируса в первую очередь не допустить заражения.



> а чистка компьютера и реестра забота либо специальных утилит, либо самого пользователя.


Опять же, в основном хорошие антивирусы отлично справляются и с чисткой тоже.



> Спасибо ещё раз, я это поняла! Просто размечталась о хороших продуктах "всё в одном флаконе",


Такого не бывает в принципе  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Просто размечталась о хороших продуктах "всё в одном флаконе", которые работали бы по принципу "установил и забыл". Разве плохо было бы? Скучно - другой разговор...


Ну файрвол у упомянутого мною pc-cillina по крайней мере был хорошо настроен (не знаю насчёт его надёжности) - отлично подходит для домашнего использования и совершенно непригоден для профессионального (по причине ненастраиваемости), у того же мега-пакета F-Secure (сходите по указанной мною ссылочке) есть сканер мыла - так вирусы по почте не придут. Остаётся только надеяться, что они это всё правильно настроили, что обновления будут выполняться молча(что важно), и всё-таки попробуйте пакет Norton Internet Security - туда много всего натыкано, может, получше защита будет. Может, Гесер сможет выделить из этих пакетов самый удачный, а то и вообще обзор забацать, только не надо их всех заваливать на тесте на hxdefe!

----------


## Geser

> Может, Гесер сможет выделить из этих пакетов самый удачный, а то и вообще обзор забацать, только не надо их всех заваливать на тесте на hxdefe!


Нужно будет как-то поиграться. Но вообще наборы не люблю. Туда всегда понапихают всякой гадости  :Smiley: 
А Нортон это вообще монстр. Я бы не советовал. Я как-то себе поставил... Чёрт ногу сломает, а новичёк уж точно.

----------


## maXmo

> Нужно будет как-то поиграться. Но вообще наборы не люблю. Туда всегда понапихают всякой гадости 
> А Нортон это вообще монстр. Я бы не советовал. Я как-то себе поставил... Чёрт ногу сломает, а новичёк уж точно.


Я имел ввиду тест их надёжности при *дефолтовых* настройках(сомневаюсь, что будет лучше, если ламер начнёт их менять), естественно, знание этих настроек поможет правильно направить тесты, а при энциклопедических знаниях о методах работы вирусов - и определить вири, для которых система будет уязвима. Причём чётко поставить целью защиту от эпидемиологических вирей (в превую очередь, конечно, от них). Хотя, с п2п(а многие ли ими пользуются?) вся ответственность ложится на антивирь  :Sad: 

Блин, только что пришло в голову... какие продукты при установке лезут в настройки експлорера и вырубают ActiveX?

----------


## Geser

Помоему любой у кого не лимитирован трафик пользуется P2P. Там же можно найти всё что угодно. Ну и много троянов и червей тоже  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

каза ведь только музыку качает?..

----------


## Geser

> каза ведь только музыку качает?..


Каза тоже не только музыку, а кроме неё есть ещё другие сети. Кстати, Каза самая богатая троянами и червями сеть  :Smiley:

----------

Привет!




> но ты про думару высказалась . всё семество думару только атачментами распрастраняеться .
> http://www.viruslist.com/viruslist.html?id=2785428


Нет, это не то!
Вот парочка сообщений на форуме Касперского о том, что у меня было.

http://www.kaspersky.ru/forum?theme=...read=152868298
(По этой ссылке речь идёт о библиотеке dll и процессе в памяти, который DrWeb например вообще не детектит).

http://www.kaspersky.ru/forum?theme=...read=151614926

---

А вчера, ко мне по почте пришло письмо с возвратом исходящего сообщения не с моего адреса и не на мой адрес!!! ??? с вирусом W32/Netsky.J.worm и два предупредительных сообщения от Panda Antivirus for Exchange Server (тоже не понятно что это за сервис, хотя я могла как-то подписаться на оный экспериментируя с антивирусами или при онлайн проверке ActiveScan) + ещё несколько сообщений с текстом благодарности за письмо и обещанием ответить ближайшее время, хотя я ничего не посылала этим получателям!
Сегодня пришло сообщение о том, что письмо не могло быть доставлено по причине обнаруженого Worm.SomeFool.I  : :Smiley: , где опять-таки указаны e-mail адреса, не имеющие к моему никакого отношения.

Я пользуюсь веб-интерфейсом mail.ru, а не почтовым клиентом.
Ни фига не понимаю. Может быть сообщения отправляются якобы с моего адреса с другого зараженного компьютера? Но ведь мой адрес нигде не фигурирует в письмах. Почему ко мне то перенаправляются ответы?

----------


## Geser

> Может быть сообщения отправляются якобы с моего адреса с другого зараженного компьютера?


Может. Адрес отправителя и получателя может не фигурировать в полях "Кому" и "От кого". В полных заголовках обычно можно найти информацию более приближенную к истине, но и их можно подделать.

----------

> Привет!Нет, это не то!
> Вот парочка сообщений на форуме Касперского о том, что у меня было.
> 
> http://www.kaspersky.ru/forum?theme=...read=152868298
> (По этой ссылке речь идёт о библиотеке dll и процессе в памяти, который DrWeb например вообще не детектит).
> 
> http://www.kaspersky.ru/forum?theme=...read=151614926


Так у Вас Win ME???

----------


## Minos

Вот довод в защиту антивирусов Panda.
Материалы uinc.ru



> Антивирусы Panda Software признаны неуязвимыми >>>
> По результатам исследований американской компании iDefense, антивирусные решения компании Panda Software были признаны неуязвимыми для действий хакеров и злоумышленников. Компания iDefense занимается исследованиями в сфере информационной безопасности с последующей публикацией результатов проведенных работ. Как было выявлено в результате исследования, антивирусное программное обеспечение не всех производителей идеально и полностью защищает компьютеры пользователей от вторжений хакеров. В соответствии с информацией, представленной на сайте iDefense, общая софтверная ошибка позволяет злоумышленникам провести свои программы, минуя противовирусные ловушки. Многие другие технологии также не обеспечивают защиты от вредоносных программ. Хакеры, использующие ZIP-файлы с модифицированными заголовками, способны внедрить вирусы в систему пользователя, не вызвав никаких подозрений у вышеназванных антивирусных движков. Проблема, в первую очередь, касается файлов, созданных с помощью WinZIP. Однако антивирусы Panda Software, наряду с аналогичными продуктами некоторых других производителей, были занесены в список неуязвимого программного обеспечения, способного противостоять действиям злоумышленников. Нужно отметить, что в этот перечень не попали программы ни одного российского антивирусного производителя.


Мне приходится часто сталкиваться с компьютерами начинающих пользователей, и как следствие с сильно "замусоренными" системами. Обычно для лечения использую DrWeb+KAV+AdAvare+SpyBot? с недавних пор еще и VBA   :Wink: . Так для поддержания чистоты системы я рекомендую состоятельным начинающим пользователям купить Panda, простым смертным бесплатный Avast, а тем, кто чуть по опытнее - f-prot.

Пока нареканий не получал.    :Wink:

----------


## Geser

> Так для поддержания чистоты системы я рекомендую состоятельным начинающим пользователям купить Panda


Антивирус который не знает даже UPX не может называться антивирусом. Так, поделка кружка юнных техников - "Очумелые ручки".  ;D

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## azza

Оригинал статьи:
http://www.idefense.com/application/...ulnerabilities



> This vulnerability affects multiple anti-virus vendors including McAfee,
> Computer Associates, Kaspersky, Sophos, Eset and RAV.

----------


## Geser

> Оригинал статьи:
> http://www.idefense.com/application/...ulnerabilities


Да ерунда это. Поймает монитор во время распаковки. Да и патчи уже все выпустили.

----------


## Minos

> Антивирус который не знает даже UPX не может называться антивирусом. Так, поделка кружка юнных техников - "Очумелые ручки".  ;D


Не знаю, повторных заражений пока не наблюдал. У Panda есть один большой плюс - не у кого ни чешутся руки его выключить, в отличии от СамиЗнаетеКого, и в играх не тормозит, а это зачастую единственное условие предъявляемое антивирусу...   :Sad: .
Пробовал одно время ставить DrWeb, так забадался давать телефонные консультации, а KAV многие просто отключали, а затем забывали включать.

По поводу упаковщиков, действительно слабое место, однако с потоком "диких" вирусов справляется и Panda. А пользователям которым только "поиграть, послушать музыку попечатать в Worde и иногда попялится на голые попки"  Panda хватает по заглаза.

----------


## Geser

> Не знаю, повторных заражений пока не наблюдал. У Panda есть один большой плюс - не у кого ни чешутся руки его выключить, в отличии от СамиЗнаетеКого, и в играх не тормозит, а это зачастую единственное условие предъявляемое антивирусу...  .
> Пробовал одно время ставить DrWeb, так забадался давать телефонные консультации, а KAV многие просто отключали, а затем забывали включать.
> 
> По поводу упаковщиков, действительно слабое место, однако с потоком "диких" вирусов справляется и Panda. А пользователям которым только "поиграть, послушать музыку попечатать в Worde и иногда попялится на голые попки"  Panda хватает по заглаза.


Ну тогда уж хоть Макафи или НОД или БитДефендер. Тоже, вроде, тормозят не сильно. ВБА, кстати тоже хорошо эпидемиологические вири отлавливает.

----------


## Minos

> Ну тогда уж хоть Макафи или НОД или БитДефендер. Тоже, вроде, тормозят не сильно.


Если я не ошибаюсь, то у них, в отличии от Panda, нет ни русского интерфейса, ни русскоязычной службы поддержки.

----------


## Geser

> Если я не ошибаюсь, то у них, в отличии от Panda, нет ни русского интерфейса, ни русскоязычной службы поддержки.


А у КАВ5 поставить в настройках "Максимальная скорость" не помогает?

----------


## Minos

> А у КАВ5 поставить в настройках "Максимальная скорость" не помогает?


Не очень, и пока они с потоками не разбируться, я не могу рекомендовать его для начинающих, а то потом долго нужно будет объяснять, что это за сообщения вылазят при копировании архива с документами на дискету.

----------


## Geser

> Не очень, и пока они с потоками не разбируться, я не могу рекомендовать его для начинающих, а то потом долго нужно будет объяснять, что это за сообщения вылазят при копировании архива с документами на дискету.


В последних версиях можно отключить потоки.

----------


## Minos

> В последних версиях можно отключить потоки.


Последние не тестил, наверное отстал, сижу себе спокойно с 4.5. Попробую. Но все равно тормознутая вещь KAV относительно Panda, но зато правда толку больше.

----------

